# Dog walker?



## Tisame (Mar 26, 2012)

I am starting to get aches now from walking my dog, he is kind of old and slow but I guess he will still need walks, should I look into getting a dog walker? if so about what it the right level of payment?


----------



## phughes (Mar 26, 2012)

Call your vet to see what the going rate is in your area. Often they can recommend someone too. Alternatively, you can ask the local pet shelter -- they might know.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there any specific pain that you're having? Perhaps there is something bigger that is happening. I mean, you still need some exercise whether you replace it or try and see if there's anything that can help you walk more is up to you and your doctor


----------

